# Daily Vape - Juice Reviews



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Company: Daily Vape (stocked by Vape King)
Product Name: Banana Smoothie
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv 
Watts/Volts: 13W
Atomiser: Nautilus X
Coil Resistance: 1.8
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 6mg
Price: R150 (50ml)
Website: vapeking.co.za




*Product description on website: *

Aint nothing better in the morning for an energy kick than a banana smoothie...now available in vape form.

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

One of my favourite flavours in vape juice is banana, so of course I had to try this juice! I decided to give it a go in my Nautilus X tank, and I was not disappointed! I can taste delicious, full creamy smoothie with the yummy banana flavour. The level of creaminess really impressed me, as I usually find it’s not enough/over taken by other flavours and in this juice it’s perfect! For me, the banana could be increased, but other then that this is a great juice.

Rating: 8/10

Conclusion: Would I buy it again? Yes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Thanks for the review @Carnival !
I didnt know about these juices.
This one sounds very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Carnival !
> I didnt know about these juices.
> This one sounds very nice


@Silver Could we please have clarification as to where to post juice reviews. I recall being told to post the review in the vendor's thread e.g. all Skyblue reviews in the Skyblue Juice Reviews thread. Yet I see that we now have a Daily Vape Juice Review thread, which obviously will be for all juices. And then we also have your reviews. It's becoming pretty confusing. I must say I like the Daily Vape way - if enough peeps post reviews here we'll get an overall picture of various e-liquids.


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Company: Daily Vape (stocked by Vape King)
> Product Name: Banana Smoothie
> Reviewer: Carnival
> Mod: Smok T-Priv
> ...



@Carnival I like you juice reviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Thanks so much! @Hooked


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Hi @Hooked

If you look at this subforum ("E-Liquid Reviews") you will see that we have a thread for a manufacturer followed by "- Juice Reviews"

So lets say you are doing a review of a particular manufacturer, use the search facility to look for the name of the manufacturer in the thread title and post it there in that thread. If one does not exist for that manufacturer, then create a new one.

Sometimes a manufacturer has two or more totally separate lines of juice, each line is different. In that case we have a separate thread for each line.

The reason we do it like that is to make it easier to find the reviews of a particular manufacturer.

This "E-Liquid Reviews" subforum is part of the general thrads of the forum so it does not "belong" to the manufacturers themselves. Normal rules apply here to vendors. They may not promote or discuss their products in detail here but if someone writes a review of their juice they are more than welcome to acknowledge and thank the reviewer.

Of course, you may also post the review in the relevant vendor subforum as you did with White Shadow. But those forums are managed by the vendors themselves, and if the vendor is discontinued, their subforum is removed.

PS - the Daily Vapes that Carnival is referring to is a separate line of juice that she created a new thread for. Its not implying thats a thread for reviewing whatever you are vaping today.

Hope that makes sense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

PPS - that one thread "Silvers Juice Reviews" which is in the Reviewers subforum is just to keep tabs on the reviews I have written all in one place. Members asked me to do that a long time ago.

But the reviews themselves go into the relevant threads in this subforum. There in that thread I am just linking to the relevant review post here.


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> If you look at this subforum ("E-Liquid Reviews") you will see that we have a thread for a manufacturer followed by "- Juice Reviews"
> 
> ...



@Silver lol The title of the thread is misleading - I assumed it was for reviews of What did you vape today!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

